# Can my tort eat bougainvillea?



## Scplim (May 6, 2020)

I have so many bougainville here. My tort seems to be attracted to bright colors. Can I feed him the flower? Note he's a baby Sulcata, about 2 months old.


----------



## Peggy Sue (May 6, 2020)

It looks like Tortoise table has it marked as feed in moderation the leaves and flowers but not the vines themselves. Hope that helps ?


----------



## Tom (May 6, 2020)

I always thought it was toxic.


----------



## Peggy Sue (May 6, 2020)

Tom said:


> I always thought it was toxic.


thats what I thought too, but that’s what the Tortoise table said when I looked it up this morning. Which surprised me sine they are usually more conservative


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2020)

My Redfoot have always avoided it. Even though they had ample time to eat it.
Years, actually.
However, its possible that they did eat the flowers.


----------



## cgcortezrn (Jun 2, 2022)

What is the best tortoise table to follow in regards to what they should and should not eat?


----------

